# Spring Colour Forecast en Mexico!!



## Hypathya (Mar 5, 2010)

Preciosas, SCF llegará a los Pro Stores el próximo sábado 6 de marzo por la mañana!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Felices compritas!!!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 5, 2010)

YEI!!!! Acabo de hablar y me dijeron q la mercancia ya está a la vent apero q no tienen probadores. 
Qué se vana comprar chicas?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 6, 2010)

Pues yo fuí ayer al Pro de Perisur y me traje a casita:

Los 4 blush ombres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lipglasses: Electric Fushia y Gold Dusk

Los 2 cuartetos de sombras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Los 2 pigmentos stackables.

Eyeshadows: Straw Harvest, Perky, Lala, Hot hot hot, Very Violet.






De Too Fabulous: Bi-tone, 

M Blushes: Bi-tone, Two virtues, Rapsody in Two.

Delineadores de labios: Naked.

OH! y un BU de She Zam Dazzleglas!!!

Ya sé que soy excesiva pero ¡es mi festín de cumpleaños!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 6, 2010)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños! primero que nada espero qu la hayas o vayas a pasar super.
WOW!! Que super compras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yo compré:
Azalea Blossom 
Ripe Peach
Stacked! 1 pigmentos
Very Violet sombra
Electric Fuchsia y Cha Cha lip glasses
Laugh a lot labial
Y Viva Glam Lady Gaga Labial
De lo demás prefiero ver primero los probadores y ya luego decidiré que más comprar, sobre todo de Too Fabulous porque se ven con mucho brillo los blushes. 
Los delineadores de labios In Synch y Naked están gritando mi nombre pero la verdad es que nunca uso delineador. ¿Debería comprarlos o no?
¿Hypathya que opinas de los delineadores y los blushes de Too Fabulous?
Y disculpa por no haberte agradecido por postear la información de que ya había llegado SCF


----------



## lady joce (Mar 6, 2010)

hola chicas, soy nueva en el foro, y si no fuera por ustedes, no sabría que esta cole ya salió, sólo quiero saber, cúanto les costaron sus compritas? para saber con cuánto presupuesto cuento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gracias y feliz fin


----------



## bgajon (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola Lady Joce! Que gusto tener otra MAC adicta del D.F. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Los precios en algunas cosas salen un poco más baratas que en EU lo cual es rarito y positivo para nosotras, no?
Los precios de lo que compré son:
Ombre blushes $265
Crushed Metal pigments $290
Sobras individuales $215
Labiales $215
Glosses $205
Espero te sean de ayuda los precios para planear tu presupuesto de esta colección. Yo no compré de la colección Too Fabulous así que ahí no podría ayudarte.
Felices compras y por favor cuenta que fue lo que te compraste.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 7, 2010)

Compré más cosas.
El cuarteto de sombras neutro ($500)
Delineadores de labios In Synch y Neutral 
Cremesheen glasses en Fashion Scoop

Espero que ahora si ya este saciado mi gusto por SCF y poder esperarme hasta Liberty of London.


----------



## lady joce (Mar 7, 2010)

hola! muchas gracias por los precios, me fueron de gran utilidad, pero, como la quincena es hasta la próxima semana, no pude comprar tanto, pero aún así, compre varias cositas, espero que la otra semana pueda comprar mas:

el blush ombre en tono azalea blossom
el cuarteto de sombras de tonos morados
el blush Rhapsody In Two de too fabulous

espero regresar el viernes a ver si ya tienen las muestras y ver si me gustan otras, gracias de nuevo y empezar a ahorrar para la liberty of london


----------



## Purple (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola chicas! Que les parecieron los pigmentos de esta colección? Fueron de las pocas cosas que no compré porque la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia usando pigmentos, valen la pena adquirirlos? 
Por lo que vi con sus compras, no hubo muchos lipsticks, porque?? No les gustaron? Yo compré varios (Bubblegum, Fresh Salmon, Laugh a lot, Bronzilla y Beigeland) y solo un lipglass (Kumquat) ademas de 3 blush ombres, los 2 quads y Hot, hot, hot, Straw Harvest, Nanogold, y Perky. Lo que si les envidio son los precios, porque aunque vivo en Mexico, el MAC mas cercano esta en Estados Unidos, asi que tengo que comprar en dolares!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 7, 2010)

lady joce que bueno que pudiste comprarte varias cositas y seguro para la quincena ya estarán los mostradores y podrás comprar más cosas.
Purple no compré más labiales ya que quiero ver como se ven en mi piel Bubblegum y Fresh Salmon que son a los que les tengo echado el ojo. Qué tal te han parecido estos labiales? 
De los pigmentos todo depende de cuan adicta seas, jajaja.
A mi me encantan los pigmentos y los colores de Stacked! 1 me chiflan, este tipo de pigmentos que es una cruza de textura entre solar bits y pigmento normal es mejor usarla con un aplicador de esponja ya que se tiene menos desperdicio (fall-out) y más pigmentación que con brochas. Además el acabado es metálico lo cual los hace irresistibles, claro que hay que practicar con ellos para captar como usarlos apropiadamente.
Que mala onda que pagas en dólares sobre todo cuando la verdad si se ahorra bastante con esta colección. 
Espero que todas disfruten sus compras y ojalá nos animemos de poner algunas fotitos usando los productos.


----------



## lady joce (Mar 8, 2010)

hola chicas1 en cuanto a los pigmentos, la verdad no los compré porque, digamos que no son mi hit, además de que no sé utilizarlos muy bien, en cuanto a los labiales, me encantan los tonos naranjados, así que el fresh salmon me llama la atención, pero necesito verlo en muestra, aunque lo más probable es que lo compre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tambien tengo en mente comprarme los esmaltes


----------



## Purple (Mar 8, 2010)

De los labiales, los que me encantaron y que son de los tonos que estoy acostumbrada a usar diario son Bronzilla y Beigeland (estoy pensando comprar mas antes de que se agoten), Fresh Salmon y Bubblegum estan fuera de mi zona de confort pero se me hicieron padrisimos los colores, asi que por eso los compré. Bubblegum es muy parecido a Viva Glam Gaga, aunque a mi tono de piel me va mejor Bubblegum.
Si me alcanza el tiempo hoy,  mas tarde que llegue a mi casa les subo algunas muestras de estos labiales.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 8, 2010)

¡Hola chicas! Ya estoy de vuelta. Estoy taaan emocionada por esta colección 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Aún no he podido tomar las fotitos de mis cositas, así que aún no sé cómo se ve todo en mi piel. Hoy estuve súper ocupada y no tuve tiempo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Acabo de sacar todo de su caja nuevamente y contemplarlo ... todo es taan hermoso!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_¡Feliz Cumpleaños! primero que nada espero qu la hayas o vayas a pasar super.
WOW!! Que super compras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yo compré:
Azalea Blossom 
Ripe Peach
Stacked! 1 pigmentos
Very Violet sombra
Electric Fuchsia y Cha Cha lip glasses
Laugh a lot labial
Y Viva Glam Lady Gaga Labial
De lo demás prefiero ver primero los probadores y ya luego decidiré que más comprar, sobre todo de Too Fabulous porque se ven con mucho brillo los blushes. 
Los delineadores de labios In Synch y Naked están gritando mi nombre pero la verdad es que nunca uso delineador. ¿Debería comprarlos o no?
¿Hypathya que opinas de los delineadores y los blushes de Too Fabulous?
Y disculpa por no haberte agradecido por postear la información de que ya había llegado SCF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gracias nena!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La verdad lo pasé muy bien, fué casi, casi fiesta de pueblo. Mi cumple fué el 2, pero mis papis vinieron a la ciudad el fin de semana anterior y estuvimos para arriba y para abajo. Ellos tienen mucha más energía que mi marido adorado y yo, pero lo pasamos súper bien. Además me trajeron mi pastel favorito desde Mérida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! Los de aquí no me gustan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. El día de mi cumple mi maridín me llevó a desayunar y por la noche al cine. Como la universidad para la que trabaja cerró el jueves y él no da clases los viernes, nos fuimos a Tepoztlán el fin de semana (previa parada en el MAC PRO Perisur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) y lo pasamos muy rico.

¡Qué cosas tan lindas te compraste! 

Yo aún no estoy segura de Cha Cha o de In Synch, ya que creo tener algo parecido. Bubblegum se me antoja, pero temo que se parezca muchísimo a Lilac Sky de Chanel. Definitivamente, necesito ver los probadores para decidir mis lippies y glosses. Tengo tantos!!! Además, Coco Rouge ya viene y definitivamente tiene prioridad para mí. Aunque debo decir, entre las tonalidades no hay nada que se parezca a los de SCF.

Tengo que decirte, que los rubores, si no tienes muchos mineralizados, están hermosos!!! No son muy brillosos, tienen la misma textura que los de M,M & M. Son perfectos para añadir un poquito de brillo a la parte alta de la mejilla o para un look muy fresco y joven!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_hola chicas, soy nueva en el foro, y si no fuera por ustedes, no sabría que esta cole ya salió, sólo quiero saber, cúanto les costaron sus compritas? para saber con cuánto presupuesto cuento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gracias y feliz fin_

 
¡Hola preciosa! Bienvenida!!! Es una emoción saber que cada vez somos mas Mexicanas MAC Adictas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Purple:* Es una pena que no hayas podido comprar aquí en México porque los precios estuvieron realmente fantásticos. Nunca imaginé poder comprar los Blush Ombres en $265 MXP, esperaba pagar alrededor de $400. Gracias MAC México!!!


----------



## marce89 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola a todas, este en realidad no es mi thread porque soy Argentina pero me gustó leer en español! Que bueno que puedan hacer tantas compras, también me sorprendió muchísimo el hecho de que algunas cosas fueran más económicas que en dólares...a cuánto está el peso mexicano? Aquí es una estafa, una sombra te sale hasta U$S25, lo que me apena mucho porque no puedo comprar muchas cosas. Gracias que tengo mi tarjeta PRO sino no compraba más nada! De esta colección espero comprar un par de cositas, las compartiré por aquí 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besos!


----------



## lady joce (Mar 9, 2010)

hola marce89! espero que puedas comprar muchas cositas, porque la verdad la colección esta bien bonita, por cierto, para que puedas sacar tus cuentas, 1 peso mexicano equivale a 0.3086 pesos argentinos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






suerte!!


----------



## ZARA (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola! Que gusto encontrar gente de México en Specktra, soy una MAC adicta desde que llegó a Querétaro, y gracias a uds. supe que ya tienen la colección, lo malo es que aún no llega aquí. He leído sus adquisiciones y pues voy a hacer mi listita (tengo que medirme un poco pues tengo ya tantas que a veces pasan mucho tiempo sin utilizarlas)

Saludos y felices compras! Espero describan los looks que hacen con su nueva cole.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 10, 2010)

Que increíble que al fin nos juntamos mas adictas de México y bienvenidas de otros países igualmente.
Marce que malplan el costo de MAC en Argentina. Estoy de acuerdo con que es un robo pero bueno la transportada más el tipo de cambio no ayudan mucho a la situación. Que bueno que tiene PRO card. Ahorita las mexicanas nos estamos viendo beneficiadas con el tipo de cambio y la suerte de que no inflaran tanto los precios.
Yo me salté mucho de varias colecciones desde la de Navidad hasta ahora justo para poder comprar mucho de SCF. 
Fue tanta mi anticipación y emoción (al igual que Hypathya) que solo he usado Laugh a Lot. Estoy esperando poder tomarle fotos a todo y a lavar todas mis brochas para entonces si darme gusto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zara estate muy alerta hablando al mostrador de MAC y hazte amiga de algún maquillista para que te hablen cuando lleguen las cosas. Yo me hice amiga de una y ahora es la Gerente de Parque Delta y bueno me hablo mal llegaron las cosas, es más la ayude a sacar de las cajas la mercancia. Tiene muchos beneficios el ser leal a algún maquillista.
Hypathya quería preguntarte si el cuarteto morado es tan fácil de replicar como yo creo?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 10, 2010)

*Marce y Zara:*





 ¡Bienvenidas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... a este y a todos nuestros threads en español!!!

Que mal, Marce que todo esté tan caro en Argentina. Aquí lo que nos ayuda a que las cosas no incrementen demasiado sus precios, es el hecho de estar tan cerca de los US. Mucha gente viaja y puede comprar sus cosas ahí, para que la gente no lo haga, los precios aquí tienen que ser competitivos. Sin embargo, aquí pagamos el precio de la fluctuación del dólar y sus malas pasadas. Supongo que lo que hace MAC tan caro en Argentina, es el altísimo nivel de vida en Buenos Aires. Mis papás han estado ahí varias veces y siempre se quejan de lo altísimos que están los precios de todo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Hypathya quería preguntarte si el cuarteto morado es tan fácil de replicar como yo creo?_

 
Preciosa qué crees??? He estado taan ocupada desde que llegué a la ciudad, que no he tenido tiempo ni paz mental de fotografiar todo. Sí ya sé... pero aún creo que no tengo un problema.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tan pronto sepa, te digo.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_* Sí ya sé... pero aún creo que no tengo un problema.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_*
*
*
*
*
**

Estoy de acuerdo que el fotografiar y archivar productos nuevos no es tener un problema es ser meticulosa (yo soy igualita, hasta guardo las cajitas)
Me URGE saber acerca de este cuarteto porque si no es fácil de duplicar me voy a dar de cocos de no haberlo comprado. Yo creo que por si las dudas mejor me lo compro, no?*


----------



## ZARA (Mar 10, 2010)

Gracias por la Bienvenida, efectivamente me he hecho amiga de algunos MUA porque los cambian mucho, y luego les dejo mis datos pero no tienen el tiempo para hablarnos lo bueno es q Liverpool me queda a 5 min. así puedo ir más seguido (bueno antes de que me alucinen!!), espero que el domingo llegue y también rengo curiosidad sobre la paleta morada ya que la tengo como primera en mi lista además del Ripe Peach. No sé si comprar la otra paleta pues soy demasiado neutral por lo que en mi colección abundan esos tonos y con los pigmentos no soy muy buena (así que los dejaré pasar) que otros productos me recomendarían, para referencia soy NC25.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 10, 2010)

Laugh a Lot es lo que aquí llaman "my lips but better". Yo soy NC15/20 con labios pigmentados  es el color perfecto cuando quiero algo natural pero más interesante. Electric Fuchsia es hermoso y lo recomiendo para cuando quieres más color. Very Violet es otro que TIENES que adquirir, yo tengo un montón de sombras y pigmentos en morado pero aún así siento que VV es distinto a lo que tengo (habla la viciosa que está apunto de correr a comprar el quad morado aunque SE que puedo duplicarlo con lo que tengo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




El quad de neutros está HERMOSO y tiene un acabado metálico que lo hace irresistible.
Espero que esto te sea de ayuda y que pronto te llegue esta colección para que nos cuentes que te compraste.


----------



## Purple (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Gracias por la Bienvenida, efectivamente me he hecho amiga de algunos MUA porque los cambian mucho, y luego les dejo mis datos pero no tienen el tiempo para hablarnos lo bueno es q Liverpool me queda a 5 min. así puedo ir más seguido (bueno antes de que me alucinen!!), espero que el domingo llegue y también rengo curiosidad sobre la paleta morada ya que la tengo como primera en mi lista además del Ripe Peach. No sé si comprar la otra paleta pues soy demasiado neutral por lo que en mi colección abundan esos tonos y con los pigmentos no soy muy buena (así que los dejaré pasar) que otros productos me recomendarían, para referencia soy NC25._

 
Yo te recomendaría el blush Ombre en Ripe Peach, queda padrísimo (yo soy NC30) y mejor si en tu colección abundan los tonos neutros. También Azalea Blossom queda muy lindo cuando se trata de utilizar tonos frios.
Laugh-a-lot, como bien dijo bgajon, queda muy padre. 
Yo compré los 2 quads de sombras, pero tienes que tomar en cuenta que los cuartetos de sombras son mi mayor adicción en cuanto a maquillaje, asi que no te dejes llevar mucho por lo que te diga de éstos. Del quad morado, ya tenia la sombra Mink Pink, pero no me importó porque las otras tres están lindísimas, además el morado es mi color favorito, así que no lo podía dejar pasar.
El quad neutral o café, lo compré porque esos colores los uso casi a diario, cuando ando a las carreras por las mañanas termino usando tonos neutros o cafés en las sombras de los ojos. Así que para mí éste cuarteto es de mucha utilidad.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicas, ¡Llegaron los probadores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuando fuí hoy al Pro Perisur por unos BO para un par de CP's, me los encontré...¡intactos! Así que me dí gusto estrenándolos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorprendentemente...no me compré nada más...bueno un BU de Naked y In Synch, después de revisar mi colección encontré que en verdad son únicos (pero son BUs, así que no cuentan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Encontré que hice excelentes elecciones a pesar de no tener probadores!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Estoy de acuerdo que el fotografiar y archivar productos nuevos *no es tener un problema es ser meticulosa (yo soy igualita, hasta guardo las cajitas*)
Me URGE saber acerca de este cuarteto porque si no es fácil de duplicar me voy a dar de cocos de no haberlo comprado. Yo creo que por si las dudas mejor me lo compro, no?_

 











... Yo también guardo las cajas!!! Y también las de las muestras!!! Mi mamá odiaba los montones de cajas llenas con cajitas plegadas de cosméticos... afortunadamente, mi marido tolera mejor mi obsesión.

En cuanto al quad... Estuve jugando en el PRO de Perisur hoy pensando en tí y tu duda de duplicar el cuarteto... Sí se puede!!! Ya sabes que ni los mostradores ni los Pro stores tienen la linea completa, pero aún así pude... obviamente, no son duplicados exactos, pero aquí tienes: Shadowy Lady, Girlie (diferente textura pero mejor), Hypnotizing y Nocturnelle+Purple Haze. Si tienes Sorceress, ya la hiciste pues ahí está hypnotizing y otro moradito que se parece mucho también a Black Tulip.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_(habla la viciosa que está apunto de correr a comprar el quad morado aunque SE que puedo duplicarlo con lo que tengo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_ No sé si comprar la otra paleta pues soy demasiado neutral por lo que en mi colección abundan esos tonos y con los pigmentos no soy muy buena (así que los dejaré pasar) que otros productos me recomendarían, para referencia soy NC25._

 
Electric Fushia es un MUST, tiene un efecto duochrome azul, precioso...Yo tenía algo muy similar en Chanel, pero lo que me convenció de éste es que el glitter es súper fino.

Cha Cha es muy lindo también, sobre todo si no tienes algo parecido. 

De lipsticks no puedo decirte, pues no encontré algo que llamara mi atención, poseo colores muy parecidos a todos en mi colección.

Azalea Blossom es también muy lindo. 

En cuanto a las sombras, depende de lo que tengas o no en tu colección y de lo que te gusta usar...todas, excepto Rosy Outlook, son hermosas. Rosy Outlook, resultó muy frustrante para mí el color es hermoso pero simplemente no se puede trabajar con él.

El cuarteto morado es herrrmoso, pero no me gustaron mucho las texturas. Claro que sólo lo probé con mis deditos...ya veremos cuando me lo ponga. La paleta neutral me gustó mucho más, curioso porque después del turquesa y rosa, el morado es toda una debilidad para mí.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_
En cuanto al quad... Estuve jugando en el PRO de Perisur hoy pensando en tí y tu duda de duplicar el cuarteto... Sí se puede!!! Ya sabes que ni los mostradores ni los Pro stores tienen la linea completa, pero aún así pude... obviamente, no son duplicados exactos, pero aquí tienes: Shadowy Lady, Girlie (diferente textura pero mejor), Hypnotizing y Nocturnelle+Purple Haze. Si tienes Sorceress, ya la hiciste pues ahí está hypnotizing y otro moradito que se parece mucho también a Black Tulip.


_

 





 Mil gracias por detallarme con qué puedo duplicar este cuarteto. Tengo todo lo necesario para hacerlo PERO ¿es normal que siga pensando que tengo que ser dueña de él? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Creo que esto definitivamente esto es un signo de que tengo un problemita. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mañana me doy una vuelta para checar los probadores. En verdad no tengo compostura, caray!!


----------



## ZARA (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Chicas, ¡Llegaron los probadores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuando fuí hoy al Pro Perisur por unos BO para un par de CP's, me los encontré...¡intactos! Así que me dí gusto estrenándolos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorprendentemente...no me compré nada más...bueno un BU de Naked y In Synch, después de revisar mi colección encontré que en verdad son únicos (pero son BUs, así que no cuentan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Encontré que hice excelentes elecciones a pesar de no tener probadores!!














... Yo también guardo las cajas!!! Y también las de las muestras!!! Mi mamá odiaba los montones de cajas llenas con cajitas plegadas de cosméticos... afortunadamente, mi marido tolera mejor mi obsesión.

En cuanto al quad... Estuve jugando en el PRO de Perisur hoy pensando en tí y tu duda de duplicar el cuarteto... Sí se puede!!! Ya sabes que ni los mostradores ni los Pro stores tienen la linea completa, pero aún así pude... obviamente, no son duplicados exactos, pero aquí tienes: Shadowy Lady, Girlie (diferente textura pero mejor), Hypnotizing y Nocturnelle+Purple Haze. Si tienes Sorceress, ya la hiciste pues ahí está hypnotizing y otro moradito que se parece mucho también a Black Tulip.










Electric Fushia es un MUST, tiene un efecto duochrome azul, precioso...Yo tenía algo muy similar en Chanel, pero lo que me convenció de éste es que el glitter es súper fino.

Cha Cha es muy lindo también, sobre todo si no tienes algo parecido. 

De lipsticks no puedo decirte, pues no encontré algo que llamara mi atención, poseo colores muy parecidos a todos en mi colección.

Azalea Blossom es también muy lindo. 

En cuanto a las sombras, depende de lo que tengas o no en tu colección y de lo que te gusta usar...todas, excepto Rosy Outlook, son hermosas. Rosy Outlook, resultó muy frustrante para mí el color es hermoso pero simplemente no se puede trabajar con él.

El cuarteto morado es herrrmoso, pero no me gustaron mucho las texturas. Claro que sólo lo probé con mis deditos...ya veremos cuando me lo ponga. La paleta neutral me gustó mucho más, curioso porque después del turquesa y rosa, el morado es toda una debilidad para mí._

 
Muchas gracias a todas por sus recomendaciones, yo tenía el ojo en Rosy Outlook pero mejor tendré q checarlo odio las texturas que son duras o que tienen mucho glitter que termina suelto por todo el rostro (llámese lustre), a las otras sombras que les tengo en mi lista son Perky, Straw Harvest, q piensas?


----------



## ZARA (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_





 Mil gracias por detallarme con qué puedo duplicar este cuarteto. Tengo todo lo necesario para hacerlo PERO ¿es normal que siga pensando que tengo que ser dueña de él? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Creo que esto definitivamente esto es un signo de que tengo un problemita. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mañana me doy una vuelta para checar los probadores. En verdad no tengo compostura, caray!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No te preocupes no eres la única, yo sí creo q tengo un pqño problema de adicción a MAC, pues aunq tenga mucho nunca me es suficiente. Una pregunta Very Violet no es muy parecido a la sombra morada que salió en la colección del verano pasado Style Warrior. Espero con ansias el día de mañana q  me dijo la MUA q llegará la cole.


----------



## Purple (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Muchas gracias a todas por sus recomendaciones, yo tenía el ojo en Rosy Outlook pero mejor tendré q checarlo odio las texturas que son duras o que tienen mucho glitter que termina suelto por todo el rostro (llámese lustre), a las otras sombras que les tengo en mi lista son Perky, Straw Harvest, q piensas?_

 
Hola Zara!
Yo compré Perky y Straw Harvest y están padrísimas! Yo las pusé en un quad junto con Nanogold y Hot hot hot...la verdad a mi  me encantan.
La textura y el color de esas sombras estan super padres. 
Aqui te dejo unas fotos de mi quad.
Attachment 10826


----------



## lady joce (Mar 12, 2010)

chicas!! ustedes que tiene "influencias" en las mac stores, quiero saber... si saldrá la colección "give me liberty of london? llegara completa? es que ya no quiero desilusionarme como con mac in lililand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



además hoy fuí a mac perisur y no les llegó el barniz "imperial splendur"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya no quiero más desilusiones!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_





 Mil gracias por detallarme con qué puedo duplicar este cuarteto. Tengo todo lo necesario para hacerlo PERO ¿es normal que siga pensando que tengo que ser dueña de él? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Creo que esto definitivamente esto es un signo de que tengo un problemita. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mañana me doy una vuelta para checar los probadores. En verdad no tengo compostura, caray!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Niña mala!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Sí es perfectamente normal...Eres una adicta!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Muchas gracias a todas por sus recomendaciones, yo tenía el ojo en Rosy Outlook pero mejor tendré q checarlo odio las texturas que son duras o que tienen mucho glitter que termina suelto por todo el rostro (llámese lustre), a las otras sombras que les tengo en mi lista son Perky, Straw Harvest, q piensas?_

 
Perky y Straw Harvest son preciosas!!! Se manejan muy bien, sobre todo SH.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Hola Zara!
Yo compré Perky y Straw Harvest y están padrísimas! Yo las pusé en un quad junto con Nanogold y Hot hot hot...la verdad a mi  me encantan.
La textura y el color de esas sombras estan super padres. 
Aqui te dejo unas fotos de mi quad.
Attachment 10826


_

 
*
Purple:* Tu quad está hermoso!!!

Me está rondando en la cabeza la idea de hacer lo mismo pero no sé... Soy más bien una chica de paletas de 15 más que de cuartetos!! 

Ya veremos...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Una pregunta Very Violet no es muy parecido a la sombra morada que salió en la colección del verano pasado Style Warrior. Espero con ansias el día de mañana q me dijo la MUA q llegará la cole._

 
Vibrant grape (el que salió con SW) es más púrpura, más rojo, más cálido que VV. VV es más azul, más frío. 
Por cierto, juntos se ven muy bonitos.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_chicas!! ustedes que tiene "influencias" en las mac stores, quiero saber... si saldrá la colección "give me liberty of london? llegara completa? es que ya no quiero desilusionarme como con mac in lililand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



además hoy fuí a mac perisur y no les llegó el barniz "imperial splendur"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya no quiero más desilusiones!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Se supone que GLOL sí llegará, al menos eso me dijeron cuando fuí la semana pasada por SCF... 
Ahora bien, con el tiempo he aprendido a no confiar en lo que me dicen en el Pro o en los mostradores. Muchas veces no tienen ni idea de la colección que viene, otras veces te dicen lo que les resulta más fácil y otras, no es culpa suya, MAC México cambia de parecer y ya. Cuando compré M,M & M, la chica que me atendió estaba muy emocionada y me dijo que recién había recibido un entrenamiento y que le presentaron una colección preciosa que traería un trio de sombras y un trio de polvos iluminadores en un patrón floral, además de unos glosses y rubores en crema...me entiendes?? Yo fingí demencia y le seguí preguntando... Se supone que llegaría en febrero y no lo hizo.

Es posible que Imperial Splendour sí llegara, pero que se agotara desde la semana pasada y no te dijeran. A mí me ha pasado, cuando Style Black en un mostrador me dijeron que Black Fire nunca llegó y el hecho es que, si bien recuerdo, Bianca lo tiene o lo vió. Así que...


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 12, 2010)

Bianca: Este link fue puesto en el thread de la colección, es sobre posibles duplicados para las sombras en el cuarteto morado.

MAC Spring Colour Forecast Eyeshadow Quad Dupes for Purple Quad | MakeUp Obsessed

Espero que te sirva... aunque sé que vas a caer.


----------



## lady joce (Mar 12, 2010)

hypathya, tienes razón hay que ser desconfiada en cuanto a colecciones se refiere, pregunté por el barniz este en el palacio de hierro, y también me dijeron que no les llegó, incluso, el día que me enteré que había llegado la cole (todavía no tenían las muestras) sólo tenían los barnices en rosa y naranja, así que supongo que de plano no les llegó, pero me "consolé" comprando otras cositas, como los lipstick's en los tonos fresh salmon, radicchio, el viva glam cindy y el lipglass en purple rage


----------



## ZARA (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Hola Zara!
Yo compré Perky y Straw Harvest y están padrísimas! Yo las pusé en un quad junto con Nanogold y Hot hot hot...la verdad a mi me encantan.
La textura y el color de esas sombras estan super padres. 
Aqui te dejo unas fotos de mi quad.
Attachment 10826


_

 
Muchas gracias! Tu quad se ve muy bonito pero tengo dos dudas, straw harvest es parecida a evening aura de Neo Sci Fi, y la segunda que tan fuerte es Hot Hot Hot, como dije anteriormente soy demasiado neutral y a veces tengo miedo de probar ciertos colores (excepto los morados) y algunos verdes no muy llamativos. Estoy tratando de moderarme un poco con mis compras pues a veces salen colores muy muy parecidos o que al ponermelos no se nota mucho la diferencia.


----------



## ZARA (Mar 12, 2010)

Vibrant grape (el que salió con SW) es más púrpura, más rojo, más cálido que VV. VV es más azul, más frío. 
Por cierto, juntos se ven muy bonitos.

Gracias por tu ayuda, mañana la probaré  (espero que si haya llegado) y les contaré mis compritas.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_hypathya, tienes razón hay que ser desconfiada en cuanto a colecciones se refiere, pregunté por el barniz este en el palacio de hierro, y también me dijeron que no les llegó, incluso, el día que me enteré que había llegado la cole (todavía no tenían las muestras) sólo tenían los barnices en rosa y naranja, así que supongo que de plano no les llegó, pero me "consolé" comprando otras cositas, como los lipstick's en los tonos fresh salmon, radicchio, el viva glam cindy y el lipglass en purple rage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Mmm...qué pena que Imperial Splendour no llegó... qué bueno que encontraras con qué consolarte!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_ tengo dos dudas, straw harvest es parecida a evening aura de Neo Sci Fi, y la segunda que tan fuerte es Hot Hot Hot, como dije anteriormente soy demasiado neutral y a veces tengo miedo de probar ciertos colores (excepto los morados) y algunos verdes no muy llamativos. Estoy tratando de moderarme un poco con mis compras pues a veces salen colores muy muy parecidos o que al ponermelos no se nota mucho la diferencia._

 
No tengo Evening Aura, pero las chicas en el thread de SCF en el foro de Color Collections, mencionaron que eran igualitas. Ve y revisa los swatches en el foro de Swatches, estoy segura de que por ahí debe andar alguna fotito que compare ambas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Por otra parte, Hot Hot Hot sí es fuertecita, es un coral intenso...pero como todo en la vida, se puede moderar. Si no estás habituada a los colores intensos pero estás buscando expandir tus fronteras, quizá Perky te vendría mejor. Dentro de la línea regular: Steamy (un turquesa bastante neutral), Humid, Lucky Green (dos verdes muy bonitos), Shimermoss (un aqua) o Winkle (azul medio).


----------



## bgajon (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Bianca: Este link fue puesto en el thread de la colección, es sobre posibles duplicados para las sombras en el cuarteto morado.

Espero que te sirva... aunque sé que vas a caer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jajaja, que bien me conoces!! Mil gracias Eugenia. El viernes fui a Parque Delta probé el cuarteto y pude alejarme sin comprarlo. AUNQUE eso no significa que no vaya a volver por el. Jijiji! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LADYJOCE: Imperial Splendour está en PARQUE DELTA. Puedo jurar que ayer lo ví pero ni lo pobré porque ya tengo muchos esmaltes morados y leí en varios posts que la calidad no es muy buena así que mejor ni gasté. Te paso el teléfono para que preguntes si todavía lo tienen y lo aparte, al fin es fin de semana largo para darte tiempo de pasar por él. MAC Parque Delta 5440-4404

Chicas estoy muy orgullosa de mi porque ayer que fui a MAC y salí con NADA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tanta fuerza de voluntad me dejó exhausta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Probé Bubble Gum y no me encanto puesto. Perky y Hot,hot,hot son HERMOSAS pero no uso tanto rosa así que mejor dije paso pero lo que si me sorprendió es que pude alejarme del quad morado. Está divino y las texturas de las sombras están padrísimas excepto la mate pero siento que son colores que ya tengo y no veo el caso. Vermos si caigo como dice Eugenia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LADYJOCE: acerca de Vibrant Grape estoy de acuerdo con la descripción de Hypathya. VG es cálido y VV es frío. Osea que claro que puedes tener los dos en tu colección sin repetir.
Y supuestamente mis MAC-informantes Liberty of London si llega. Así que a hacer listas chicas y a ahorrar!

PURPLE: tu quad está HERMOSO, se antoja hacer uno igualito pero tengo que reflexionar que casi nunca uso rosas.

Que gusto me da que al fin un thread en español es largo, largo y todas participamos tanto ntras. compras así como lo adictas que somos. Besos a todas y Feliz fin de semana de puente


----------



## Purple (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Muchas gracias! Tu quad se ve muy bonito pero tengo dos dudas, straw harvest es parecida a evening aura de Neo Sci Fi, y la segunda que tan fuerte es Hot Hot Hot, como dije anteriormente soy demasiado neutral y a veces tengo miedo de probar ciertos colores (excepto los morados) y algunos verdes no muy llamativos. Estoy tratando de moderarme un poco con mis compras pues a veces salen colores muy muy parecidos o que al ponermelos no se nota mucho la diferencia._

 
Starw Harvest si es muy parecida a Evening Aura, como bien dice Hypatya creo que en el foro de swatches hay alguna comparación, de todas maneras en un tiempecito libre les tomo fotos juntas para enseñartelas.
Yo tampoco acostumbro a usar colores muy fuertes sin combinar, pero Hot hot hot queda muy padre si la combinas con otros colores (Straw Harvest, Enening Aura, Nanogold, Perky, Amber Lights, Free to Be, por citar algunos) y no se ve tan fuerte.

 Quote:

  Chicas estoy muy orgullosa de mi porque ayer que fui a MAC y salí con NADA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tanta fuerza de voluntad me dejó exhausta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Felicidades!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es raro que yo pueda hacer eso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a veces prefiero no pararme por donde vendan MAC para evitar tentaciones y lo peor del caso es que temino comprando por internet!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Y supuestamente mis MAC-informantes Liberty of London si llega. Así que a hacer listas chicas y a ahorrar!
PURPLE: tu quad está HERMOSO, se antoja hacer uno igualito pero tengo que reflexionar que casi nunca uso rosas.  
 
Gracias! ..yo tampoco las uso muy seguido, pero esos colores me encantaron, aunque por lo regular use mas neutrales o morados, esta vez los corales llamaron mi atención, jeje.

Ya compré mis cositas de Give me Liberty of London!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Subí la foto en el forum de Hauls, por si las quieren ver, todavía no las saco de la bolsa así que ya que las use les platico que tal. Lo que si les cuento es que al menos en el counter de Macy´s al que voy no puedes obtener los lipsticks de ésta colección cuando llevas tus envases para el programa Back to Mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y para las que tienen Mac Pro, tampoco tiene descuento.


----------



## lady joce (Mar 13, 2010)

hola! ya hablé a parque delta y me dijeron que el barniz que  tienen es el de linea, el dark angel, que ya lo tengo, de todos modos te agradezco, espero poder ahorrar para la próxima cole, y si incluyan los barnices, que me parecen una monada!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_hola! ya hablé a parque delta y me dijeron que el barniz que  tienen es el de linea, el dark angel, que ya lo tengo, de todos modos te agradezco, espero poder ahorrar para la próxima cole, y si incluyan los barnices, que me parecen una monada!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ME CHOCA QUE PONGAN COSAS DE LINEA EN LOS MOSTRADORES DE COLECCIONES!! Por qué quieren engañarnos?? GRRRR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yo asumí que como había uno morado en el mostrador pues era el de la colec.
Que bueno que hablaste para checar en vez de darte la vuelta en vano.

Yo también estoy esperando varios barnices... Los mate y de GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purple que envidia de que ya tienes tus cosas de GMLOL. Espero que disfrutes tus productos y ojalá pronto nos des una reseña.

Chicas, sigo pensando en el quad morado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Creo que la tentación me va a ganar. Necesito apoyo!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_ME CHOCA QUE PONGAN COSAS DE LINEA EN LOS MOSTRADORES DE COLECCIONES!! Por qué quieren engañarnos?? GRRRR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yo asumí que como había uno morado en el mostrador pues era el de la colec.
Que bueno que hablaste para checar en vez de darte la vuelta en vano.

Yo también estoy esperando varios barnices... Los mate y de GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purple que envidia de que ya tienes tus cosas de GMLOL. Espero que disfrutes tus productos y ojalá pronto nos des una reseña.

Chicas, sigo pensando en el quad morado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Creo que la tentación me va a ganar. Necesito apoyo!!_

 
Sabes que yo estaba super emocionada por los barnices matte de Riveting (que fue lo único que compre de ésta colección) y apenas ésta semana me llegaron, me puse Studded anoche y padrísimo!, se secan rapidísimo, pero cual va siendo mi sorpresa que hoy al medio día la pintura ya estaba toda descarapelada, horrible, no dura nada, no me habia pasado eso con ningun esmalte, ni siquiera de MAC que tienen fama de no ser durables, así que quede muy descepcionada de Studded
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a ver como me va con Wham, Blam, Glam y con Blue India de GMLOL.
Y en lo que respecta al quad morado......no había querido tocar el tema porque yo te incitaría a comprarlo, yo soy adicta a los quads, pero cuando de plano no me convencen no los compro, como pasó con In the Gallery y con Notoriety, pero el morado de Spring Forecast esta hermoso, aunque tengas colores parecidos en tu colección.....yo no lo pude resistir!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 14, 2010)

Purple: Ayer platicaba con mi marido sobre todo el asunto del quad. Le dije que tenía dupes y que si a él le pasaba lo mismo con cosas suyas (el es fotógrafo y pintor) y me contesta "NO, yo tengo siempre los originales" y le contesté OK entonces decidido MAÑANA voy por mi quad y mi divino marido me dijo "Si mañana vamos". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Estoy super feliz porque al fin tendré en mis manos mi deseado quad morado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jajaja! Y con lo que me comentas Purple pues no hay vuelta atrás. Yo no te considero instigadora te considero buena MACadicta que estaría triste si yo me perdiera del bellísimo quad morado, jijiji.
Oye que mala onda de los esmaltes!! A mi los esmaltes de MAC siempre me han funcionado muy bien. Lo más triste es que Studded es el único que quiero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Espero salir de MAC con sólo el quad morado, jajajaja.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 15, 2010)

Eugenia si hubieras apostado dinero en que me compraba el quad morado ahorita tendrías más dinerito para MAC. 






 Ya lo tengo en mi poder. Creo que ahora si puedo decir que ya compré todo lo que quería de SCF


----------



## Purple (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Eugenia si hubieras apostado dinero en que me compraba el quad morado ahorita tendrías más dinerito para MAC. 





 Ya lo tengo en mi poder. Creo que ahora si puedo decir que ya compré todo lo que quería de SCF_

 
Felicidades!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hiciste una muy buena compra!!! Y muy bien por tu marido, eh? él si que nos comprende, jajajajajaja.

Ahorita estoy en San Diego, California, por la tarde fui a  MAC (Freestanding store) y me compré varias cositas de la colección permanente y unos regalos para mi mamá porque se acerca su cumple, así que le llevo Joie-de-vivre, su Select spf foundation y un fluidline. Espero mañana ir al CCO y todavía encontrar smoke & diamonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Fui a Sephora y salí invicta!!! No compré nada!! Preferí gastarmelo en MAC y ahi si...salí sin un dolar en la bolsa


----------



## bgajon (Mar 15, 2010)

El esfuerzo de salir de Sephora sin nada te debilito para resistir a MAC, jajajaja.
Yo muero por por Joie-de-vivre pero ya ves que nada de MAC in Lillyland por acá 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que lindos regalitos para tu Mami seguro le van a encantar.
Gracias por la felicitaicón dl quad y mi marido si es un amor porque aunque no entiende mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me apoya y la sustenta.


----------



## Purple (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_El esfuerzo de salir de Sephora sin nada te debilito para resistir a MAC, jajajaja.
Yo muero por por Joie-de-vivre pero ya ves que nada de MAC in Lillyland por acá 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que lindos regalitos para tu Mami seguro le van a encantar.
Gracias por la felicitaicón dl quad y mi marido si es un amor porque aunque no entiende mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me apoya y la sustenta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Que mala onda lo de Mac in Lillyland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aunque para mi gusto lo único que vale la pena de esa colección son los cremeblend blush y los lipgelee.
Donde si valió la pena invertir fue en Spring colour forecast!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 16, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo de que de Lillyland lo bueno eran los cremeblend blushes y lipgelees, eso era lo único que yo quería.


----------



## ZARA (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola! Ya estoy de regreso, para mi mala suerte la colección llegó el sábado pero como salí de la ciudad hasta ahorita pude ir por mis cositas les comparto lo que me traje (además de remordimiento de conciencias, al rato se me quita)
Compré el blush Ripe Peach
La paleta morada (tardé en convencerme pues sentí la textura un poco dura de dos de las sombras)
Sombras Perky y Rosy outlook (esta me pareció muy suave)
Labial Beigeland y
de la colección Too Fab el delineador Naked liner


----------



## bgajon (Mar 16, 2010)

Zara que bien que pudiste pasar por cositas de SCF!! Y bueno CALLA del remordimiento de consciencia, jaja. Seguro en cuanto las uses se te quitará y lo veras como una buena inversión (al menos eso es lo que yo me repito)
Creo que ya todas las que hemos posteado algo en este thread tenemos nuestras cositas tan deseadas. YUPI!!! Ya pronto abriremos el siguiente thread que será de Riveting y Liberty of London, que emoción!


----------



## ZARA (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Zara que bien que pudiste pasar por cositas de SCF!! Y bueno CALLA del remordimiento de consciencia, jaja. Seguro en cuanto las uses se te quitará y lo veras como una buena inversión (al menos eso es lo que yo me repito)
Creo que ya todas las que hemos posteado algo en este thread tenemos nuestras cositas tan deseadas. YUPI!!! Ya pronto abriremos el siguiente thread que será de Riveting y Liberty of London, que emoción!_

 
Gracias por ayudarme a sentirme mejor, yo también lo veo como una inversión, espero sacarle jugo antes de que llegue la nueva y estoy pensando después que tenga un poco más de tiempo tomar algún curso (me lo han sugerido los MUA de MAC que ya me dicen que en casa tengo un minicounter). Si alguien ya usó la paleta morada son bienvenidas sus sugerencias, por lo pronto voy a probar con un video makeupbyive que utiliza esa paleta. Espero puedan compartir lo que hagan con sus compritas.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 16, 2010)

Si puedes invertir en un curso de auto maquillaje te lo recomiendo ampliamente, sólo checa que sea reputable y realmente útil con quien tomes el curso. Aunque con youtube aprende uno a ser autodidacta.
Muy buena idea de poner fotos con algún look que hagamos, espero tener tiempo el domingo y prometo subir algo ó al menos como dices Zara escribir los combos que hagamos.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Que gusto me da que al fin un thread en español es largo, largo y todas participamos tanto ntras. compras así como lo adictas que somos. Besos a todas y Feliz fin de semana de puente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sííííí!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es una alegría que este thread se esté poniendo tan bueno!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Sabes que yo estaba super emocionada por los barnices matte de Riveting (que fue lo único que compre de ésta colección) y apenas ésta semana me llegaron, me puse Studded anoche y padrísimo!, se secan rapidísimo, pero cual va siendo mi sorpresa que hoy al medio día la pintura ya estaba toda descarapelada, horrible, no dura nada, no me habia pasado eso con ningun esmalte, ni siquiera de MAC que tienen fama de no ser durables, así que quede muy descepcionada de Studded
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a ver como me va con Wham, Blam, Glam y con Blue India de GMLOL._

 
Mmmm qué pena!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yo estaba súper ilusionada con los esmaltes mate... supongo que entonces, seguiré esperando a que llegue el topcoat matte the Essie a Liverpool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Purple: Ayer platicaba con mi marido sobre todo el asunto del quad. Le dije que tenía dupes y que si a él le pasaba lo mismo con cosas suyas (el es fotógrafo y pintor) y me contesta "NO, yo tengo siempre los originales" y le contesté OK entonces decidido MAÑANA voy por mi quad y mi divino marido me dijo "Si mañana vamos". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Estoy super feliz porque al fin tendré en mis manos mi deseado quad morado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No son un encanto los maridos así??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo por eso no cambio al mío por nada...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Eugenia si hubieras apostado dinero en que me compraba el quad morado ahorita tendrías más dinerito para MAC. 





 Ya lo tengo en mi poder. Creo que ahora si puedo decir que ya compré todo lo que quería de SCF_

 











Me alegro muchísimo por tí!!! 

Mmmm, dices bien... debí haber apostado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Felicidades!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hiciste una muy buena compra!!! Y muy bien por tu marido, eh? él si que nos comprende, jajajajajaja.

Ahorita estoy en San Diego, California, por la tarde fui a  MAC (Freestanding store) y me compré varias cositas de la colección permanente y unos regalos para mi mamá porque se acerca su cumple, así que le llevo Joie-de-vivre, su Select spf foundation y un fluidline. Espero mañana ir al CCO y todavía encontrar smoke & diamonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Fui a Sephora y salí invicta!!! No compré nada!! Preferí gastarmelo en MAC y ahi si...salí sin un dolar en la bolsa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bien por tí!! ...y por tu mami!!  Espero que disfrute mucho sus regalines!!

Encontraste tu S&D??  Espero que sí porque es preciosa!!

Pues fíjate que yo, he estado saliendo invicta del MAC PRO de Perisur... he ido como 4 veces por cositas para otras chicas y he salido sin nada para mí y sin el mayor problema. Creo que una vez que tienes lo que quieres, uno sí puede estar satisfecha... 

...es una pena que yo sólo pueda estar satisfecha una vez que casi he acabado con la colección entera en mi casa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_*El esfuerzo de salir de Sephora sin nada te debilito para resistir a MAC, jajajaja.*
Yo muero por por Joie-de-vivre pero ya ves que nada de MAC in Lillyland por acá 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que lindos regalitos para tu Mami seguro le van a encantar.
Gracias por la felicitaicón dl quad y mi marido si es un amor porque aunque no entiende mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me apoya y la sustenta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Sí, dice bien Bianca... No podrás resistir durante tu próxima vez en MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fué una verdadera pena que MAC en Lillyland no llegara... Yo quería un par de blushes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Estoy pasando por una etapa de debilidad por los blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Una vez más...¡Yay por los maridos comprensivos y sustentadores de nuestra addición! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










¡No todos los hombres son unos Neanderthales¡ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola! Ya estoy de regreso, para mi mala suerte la colección llegó el sábado pero como salí de la ciudad hasta ahorita pude ir por mis cositas les comparto lo que me traje (además de remordimiento de conciencias, al rato se me quita)
Compré el blush Ripe Peach
La paleta morada (tardé en convencerme pues sentí la textura un poco dura de dos de las sombras)
Sombras Perky y Rosy outlook (esta me pareció muy suave)
Labial Beigeland y
de la colección Too Fab el delineador Naked liner_

 
Disfruta de tus compritas preciosa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_ Ya pronto abriremos el siguiente thread que será de Riveting y Liberty of London, que emoción!_

 
Sí!! Qué emoción!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He querido preguntarte: *¿No sabes si los cremesheen glasses van a volverse permanentes en México también?* No he comprado ninguno para no agobiar a mi amado maridín... pensaba hacerlo cuando Riveting y GLOF llegaran, pues mis compritas de esas coles serán menos que en esta.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 17, 2010)

La verdad no se me ha ocurrido preguntar, prometo que la próxima vez que vaya lo hago. Yo sólo me compre uno y todavía no lo he probado. Prometo reportar pronto acerca de este tema.
Yo también pensaba que me iba a ahorrar dinerito con Riveting (sólo un esmalte) y con GMLOL pero esta última colección y las muestras de color que han puesto, más el empaque especial me están llamando fuertemente. A ver que sucede, esperemos que siga el tipo de cambio bajo para poder comprar a precios muy competitivos.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Yo pregunté en Perisur y no me supieron/quisieron decir!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A propósito... mi lista de GLOL empieza a crecer!!! Espero que las cosas, como tú dices, aún permanezcan en precio...Estoy muy emocionada por Art Supplies y no quisiera que GLOL evitara que yo tuviera todo lo quiero!!! Debo pensar las cosas bien y tomar decisiones sabias.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 18, 2010)

Luego no hay ni como ayudarles. El otro día le estaba platicando a la manager de Parque Delta de la colección To the Beach y la pobre no tenía ni idea. Lamentablemente la capacitación que le dan a los empleados de cosméticos es  a punto de nula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y lo peor es que ellos tampoco le echan ganas en buscar saber más del tema. Yo creo que por eso sólo hay una MAC MUA mexicana, Betty si tiene iniciativa y le apasiona lo que hace.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Entiendo taan bien lo que dices... Sin embargo en su descargo, debo decir que la presión que les ponen por vender es espantosa...Lo que no se dan cuenta los gerentes o capacitadores es que en la medida en la que los/as chicos/as conozcan los productos, las tendencias, lo que viene, subirán sus ventas... y sobretodo que hay un grupo de clientes asiduos a quienes deberían de consentir porque su consumo es seguro.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 19, 2010)

Lo mismo opino yo, lamentablemente en México no asocian al servicio al cliente a tener conocimiento del producto. Ellos no captan la relación entre mayor conocimiento de producto y tendencias=ventas mayores. Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que deberían tener un programa para clientes asiduos, porque bueno como tú y yo han de haber varias MAC adictas que compran mensualmente al mayoreo. Sería padre que nos consintieran un poco, siquiera en hacer un "preview" de colecciones para nosotras las MAC-fans-adictas.


----------



## ZARA (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola Chicas! A mí me ha pasado que más bien yo les actualizo en cuanto a colecciones que vendrán, porq lamentablemente aparte de q tardan un mes o a veces más en llegar las colecciones, la información no les llega tan adelantada tenemos la ventaja del acceso a internet para poder saber antes q ellos, lo q no entiendo es xq (no sé si en D.F. lo hagan) pero yo he visto blogs en donde hacen eventos preview y reciben invitaciones incluso hasta 2 semanas antes de que salga la colección y pueden comprarla, en mi caso el centro comercial no les permite hacer eventos por cuestión de espacio. Deberían consentirnos a las que mes a mes estamos ahí no creen?


----------



## Purple (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

  Bien por tí!! ...y por tu mami!! Espero que disfrute mucho sus regalines!!

Encontraste tu S&D?? Espero que sí porque es preciosa!!

Pues fíjate que yo, he estado saliendo invicta del MAC PRO de Perisur... he ido como 4 veces por cositas para otras chicas y he salido sin nada para mí y sin el mayor problema. Creo que una vez que tienes lo que quieres, uno sí puede estar satisfecha... 

...es una pena que yo sólo pueda estar satisfecha una vez que casi he acabado con la colección entera en mi casa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
No encontré S&D!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me dijeron las chicas del CCO que había tenido mucho éxito y se había vendido muy rápido. Eso me pasa por confiada. Todavía me queda un backup de S&D, la que estoy usando actualmente casi se me termina pero ahora ya la uso con miedo, no me quiero quedar sin mi amada sombra!
Claro que salí con unas cuantas cositas de ahí para calmar mi tristeza, jeje. no pude salir invicta....me traje los lipsticks Underplay y 1N, y las sombras Talent Pool (Starflash), Créme de miel (Naked Honey) y Flourishing (Matte2).


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_ Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que deberían tener un programa para clientes asiduos, porque bueno como tú y yo han de haber varias MAC adictas que compran mensualmente al mayoreo. Sería padre que nos consintieran un poco, siquiera en hacer un "preview" de colecciones para nosotras las MAC-fans-adictas._

 
Un prewiew sería el cielo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... pero me conformaría con que me llamaran y me dijeran la fecha exacta de llegada de las colecciones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola Chicas! A mí me ha pasado que más bien yo les actualizo en cuanto a colecciones que vendrán, porq lamentablemente aparte de q tardan un mes o a veces más en llegar las colecciones, la información no les llega tan adelantada tenemos la ventaja del acceso a internet para poder saber antes q ellos, lo q no entiendo es xq (no sé si en D.F. lo hagan) pero yo he visto blogs en donde hacen eventos preview y reciben invitaciones incluso hasta 2 semanas antes de que salga la colección y pueden comprarla, en mi caso el centro comercial no les permite hacer eventos por cuestión de espacio. Deberían consentirnos a las que mes a mes estamos ahí no creen?_

 
Oh sí, ... lo de actualizar a los/as chicos/as en MAC es casi , casi un MUST. 

Puedo entender que los chicos y chicas en los mostradores no muestren mucho interés, que estén ocupados o cansados, que tengan otras presiones y que no estén al tanto...lo que no puedo entender  es que desde la gerencia no se den cuenta que MAC es una marca de culto con muchos fans y adictos.

En el DF los preview y los eventos son exclusivos para las personas con Pro Card.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_No encontré S&D!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me dijeron las chicas del CCO que había tenido mucho éxito y se había vendido muy rápido. Eso me pasa por confiada. Todavía me queda un backup de S&D, la que estoy usando actualmente casi se me termina pero ahora ya la uso con miedo, no me quiero quedar sin mi amada sombra!
Claro que salí con unas cuantas cositas de ahí para calmar mi tristeza, jeje. no pude salir invicta....me traje los lipsticks Underplay y 1N, y las sombras Talent Pool (Starflash), Créme de miel (Naked Honey) y Flourishing (Matte2)._

 
Yo he conseguido S&D en mostradores aquí en el DF... lo que no puedo creer es que consiguieras Talent Pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... no te imaginas cuánto la he deseado!!!

De haber sabido que la encontrarías... te la habría cambiado por una S&D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me faltan varias Starflash para terminar mi colección... las han sacado en el verano ... cuando salgo de viaje... y cuando regreso me toca conformarme con lo que queda.


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

  Yo he conseguido S&D en mostradores aquí en el DF... lo que no puedo creer es que consiguieras Talent Pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... no te imaginas cuánto la he deseado!!!

De haber sabido que la encontrarías... te la habría cambiado por una S&D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me faltan varias Starflash para terminar mi colección... las han sacado en el verano ... cuando salgo de viaje... y cuando regreso me toca conformarme con lo que queda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
En serio has conseguido S&D ahi??? que padre! y si te la hubiera cambiado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 S&D es mi sombra favorita, la uso muchisimo! y Talent Pool la compré, además de que se me hizo un color muy padre, porque era de las pocas starflash no tenía, y ese acabado me encanta. Si regreso pronto a San Diego (que es donde está el CCO mas cerca de aquí) te aviso a ver si esta vez corremos con mas suerte y la encuentro, ok?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 20, 2010)

^ Qué linda eres!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voy a fijarme muy bien, a ver si puedo hallarte un repuesto de S&D por aquí. Espero que aún hayan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A mí también me encantan las starflashes. Junto con las veluxe pealr, son mi acabado favorito!!! Me faltan muchas, pues las dos veces las han sacado durante el verano cuando estoy de viaje o de vacaciones con mi familia y sin un mostrador o tienda cercanos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Espero la próxima vez correr con mayor suerte!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_^ Qué linda eres!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voy a fijarme muy bien, a ver si puedo hallarte un repuesto de S&D por aquí. Espero que aún hayan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A mí también me encantan las starflashes. Junto con las veluxe pealr, son mi acabado favorito!!! Me faltan muchas, pues las dos veces las han sacado durante el verano cuando estoy de viaje o de vacaciones con mi familia y sin un mostrador o tienda cercanos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Espero la próxima vez correr con mayor suerte!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gracias! Que linda!......No se como enviar maquillaje al centro del pais,nunca lo he hecho,  si tu sabes, me dices como y por medio de que paqueteria, si? En el  CCO de San Diego habia varias de starflash (Bold & Brazen, Dreammaker, Talent Pool, Sunset B., Lotusland y Star by Night) Te aviso cuando vaya y me dices lo que te interese, ok?
Oops creo que ya estamos saboteando este thread, jeje


----------



## bgajon (Mar 22, 2010)

Hablando de saboteos al thread... Hoy averigüe que la colección de GMLOL será exclusiva para el Palacio de Hierro. No va a estar PRO Perisur ni ningún free stand, ni mostrador de Liverpool. ¿Qué les parece? A mi me parece ilógico que no esté en el PRO de Perisur, digo es LA PRO STORE, deberían tener TODO pero bueno ya saben como son de ilógicas las decisiones gerenciales aquí. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eugenia tengo entendido que tienes tus fuentes en los mostradores de PH, verdad? Porque mujer contamos contigo para informes de cuando llega esta colección


----------



## Purple (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_





 Hablando de saboteos al thread... Hoy averigüe que la colección de GMLOL será exclusiva para el Palacio de Hierro. No va a estar PRO Perisur ni ningún free stand, ni mostrador de Liverpool. ¿Qué les parece? A mi me parece ilógico que no esté en el PRO de Perisur, digo es LA PRO STORE, deberían tener TODO pero bueno ya saben como son de ilógicas las decisiones gerenciales aquí. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eugenia tengo entendido que tienes tus fuentes en los mostradores de PH, verdad? Porque mujer contamos contigo para informes de cuando llega esta colección 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, es ilógico que no llegue a la PRO store, se supone que ahí debería de llegar todo, aún más que los mostradores, pero tal vez como acá en Estados Unidos GMLOL no tiene el descuento MACpro, pues en México decidieron no llevarlo a la Pro Store


----------



## Purple (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_





 Hablando de saboteos al thread... Hoy averigüe que la colección de GMLOL será exclusiva para el Palacio de Hierro. No va a estar PRO Perisur ni ningún free stand, ni mostrador de Liverpool. ¿Qué les parece? A mi me parece ilógico que no esté en el PRO de Perisur, digo es LA PRO STORE, deberían tener TODO pero bueno ya saben como son de ilógicas las decisiones gerenciales aquí. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eugenia tengo entendido que tienes tus fuentes en los mostradores de PH, verdad? Porque mujer contamos contigo para informes de cuando llega esta colección 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, es ilógico que no llegue a la PRO store,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se supone que ahí debería de llegar todo, aún más que los mostradores, pero tal vez como acá en Estados Unidos GMLOL no tiene el descuento MACpro, pues en México decidieron no llevarlo a la Pro Store


----------



## bgajon (Mar 22, 2010)

Purple, cuando las colecciones tienen empaque especial nunca se aplica el descuento PRO por lo cual es todavía más raro lo que han elegido hacer, no?
Ni modo a PH iremos, espero que Eugenia me recomiende con algún MUA de su confianza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tengo que compartirles que mi querida cuñada me trajo de su viaje a Phoenix 2 cosas de GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue India esmalte y Perennial High Style l/g.
Estoy bueno más allá de emocionada. A poco no soy suertuda de tener una cuñada que es casi igual de adicta que yo al maquillaje? La quiero por muchos motivos pero esto bueno... hace que la aprecie mucho más.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Gracias! Que linda!......No se como enviar maquillaje al centro del pais,nunca lo he hecho,  si tu sabes, me dices como y por medio de que paqueteria, si? En el  CCO de San Diego habia varias de starflash (Bold & Brazen, Dreammaker, Talent Pool, Sunset B., Lotusland y Star by Night) Te aviso cuando vaya y me dices lo que te interese, ok?
Oops creo que ya estamos saboteando este thread, jeje_

 
Sí, sí, sí, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 SI!!!

En cuanto a sabotear el thread... creo que no importa mientras nos mantengamos en contacto... pero si se sienten mejor habramos uno nuevo para GLOL o mudémonos para el de Alguien en México??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_





 Hablando de saboteos al thread... Hoy averigüe que la colección de GMLOL será exclusiva para el Palacio de Hierro. No va a estar PRO Perisur ni ningún free stand, ni mostrador de Liverpool. ¿Qué les parece? A mi me parece ilógico que no esté en el PRO de Perisur, digo es LA PRO STORE, deberían tener TODO pero bueno ya saben como son de ilógicas las decisiones gerenciales aquí. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eugenia tengo entendido que tienes tus fuentes en los mostradores de PH, verdad? Porque mujer contamos contigo para informes de cuando llega esta colección 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh Dios no!!! Como si no estuviera ya suficientemente preocupada por si podré hacerme de esta colección (voy a salir de la ciudad por 2 semanas en Abril) o por si Art Supplies nos llegará 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Ahora esto!!!

¿Qué nos está pasando? ¡Por eso el país no avanza! ¡Así no saldremos de esta crisis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... Habla la adicta en mí que siente que este es el peor de los problemas que atravieza la humanidad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Te tengo terribles noticias... no tengo contactos en PH. Cuando SB, Lulú (creo que es la gerenta de PH Perisur) se portó muy linda conmigo y me ayudó a conseguir 2 de lipglasses. Sin embargo, no voy mucho a ese mostrador. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quizá porque hay demasiadas chicas y nunca me toca la misma o porque a menudo voy caminando, y el PRO me queda más cerca de casa y ahí me recuerdan un poco más.

Creo que no nos va a quedar de otra que montar un "operativo". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mañana voy a llamar a ver qué puedo averiguar. El martes intentaré ir al de Perisur y/o al de Coyoacán. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hagamos lo que podamos para averiguar, llamemos todas a todos los mostradores, freestanding, PH, Liverpool y Pro, ¿sí?

¿Alguien sabe algo de Art Supplies? ¿Riveting?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Purple, cuando las colecciones tienen empaque especial nunca se aplica el descuento PRO por lo cual es todavía más raro lo que han elegido hacer, no?
Ni modo a PH iremos, espero que Eugenia me recomiende con algún MUA de su confianza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tengo que compartirles que mi querida cuñada me trajo de su viaje a Phoenix 2 cosas de GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue India esmalte y Perennial High Style l/g.
Estoy bueno más allá de emocionada. A poco no soy suertuda de tener una cuñada que es casi igual de adicta que yo al maquillaje? La quiero por muchos motivos pero esto bueno... hace que la aprecie mucho más. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sí que eres una suertuda!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por alguna extraña razón, una de las cosas que más odia la mía de mí... es mi adicción al maquillaje. ¡Lo peor es que ella también es adicta pero no lo reconoce!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De cualquier forma, dale un beso de mi parte a tu cuñada por ser tan linda y disfruta de tus cositas!!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Purple, cuando las colecciones tienen empaque especial nunca se aplica el descuento PRO por lo cual es todavía más raro lo que han elegido hacer, no?
Ni modo a PH iremos, espero que Eugenia me recomiende con algún MUA de su confianza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tengo que compartirles que mi querida cuñada me trajo de su viaje a Phoenix 2 cosas de GMLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue India esmalte y Perennial High Style l/g.
Estoy bueno más allá de emocionada. A poco no soy suertuda de tener una cuñada que es casi igual de adicta que yo al maquillaje? La quiero por muchos motivos pero esto bueno... hace que la aprecie mucho más. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
En Estados Unidos a algunas de las colecciones con empaque especial si se les aplica el descuento PRO (Hello Kitty, por ejemplo) y en la freestanding store de San Diego 2 MUAs pensaban que si aplicaba el descuento para GMLOL, por eso pensé que en México podría ser igual, que en algunas colecciones con empaque especial si aplicaba. Pero lo mas extraño es que ni siquiera las lleven a la PRO store, en fin, que mala onda.
Y en serio que que padre tener una cuñada como la tuya!!! Las mías me consultan y me preguntan tips de maquillaje, marcas, etc, pero no alcanzan a entender mi adicción como para comprarme maquillaje ni siquiera de regalo de cumpleaños 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  En cuanto a sabotear el thread... creo que no importa mientras nos mantengamos en contacto... pero si se sienten mejor habramos uno nuevo para GLOL o mudémonos para el de Alguien en México??  
 
Si quieren nos vamos a alguien de México mientras abrimos GMLOL para no confundir a quienes quieran información sobre Spring Forecast, aunque creo que ya todas acabamos con esta colección, jeje


----------



## lady joce (Mar 22, 2010)

HOLA CHICAS!!! ME DESCONCIERTA MUCHO EL QUE GMLOL NO VAYA A ESTAR EN LA PRO STORE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ME ALEGRA SABERLO Por USTEDES, PUES ASÍ NO TENGO QUE IR A LA PRO EN VANO Y PASARME al PH directamente. saben como para cuándo sale? es que ya me estan dando ansias!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y es que ya se viene mi cumple, y mis adorados padres me darán dinero,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 el cual lo gastaré en esta cole, cualquier novedad me avisan no? ha! y me convendrá comprarlo en el PH de perisur o en el de Santa fé?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 23, 2010)

^ Corazón, ya abrí el thread para GLOL!!!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2010)

Purple, si soy muy suertuda de mi cuñada. Alguna vez que platicamos le dije que yo sería feliz si me regalaran siempre puro maquillaje. Y como ella sabe mis gustos y yo confío plenamente en los suyos pues sus regalos siempre son acertados. Aquí en el DF antes aplicaban el descuento PRO en colecciones con empaque especial pero a partir de HK tuvieron prohibido hacerlo, lo cual APESTA. 
Gracias Eugenia por abrir los threads.


----------



## Purple (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

  Purple somo igualitas en eso de admirar productos que hemos estado codiciando. Yo sigo sin usar una sola cosa de SCF, es que son demasiado bonitos como para tocarlos. Pero prometo que pronto voy a usarlos.

 
Yo ya usé Ripe Peach, Azalea Blossom, Bronzilla, Beigeland y Laugh-a-lot que me dejan dentro de mi zona de confort, y me han encantado, sobre todo los blush ombres. Lo demás de la colección lo sigo admirando con temor a usarlo porque no quiero gastarlo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y fresh salmon se sale un poquito de lo que acostumbro a usar, por eso no me lo he puesto.

Me traje a este thread lo del tema de SCF porque parece que nos gusta hablar de todo menos de la colección a la que le corresponde cada thread jajajajaja


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola chicas! Soy Anna de Ecuador y aqui no tenemos ninguna tienda MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 por lo que compro todo por internet... les queria preguntar que tal les parece el Quad 4 (tonos neutros)? serían mis primeras sombras MAC! Tengo varios MSF's pero ninguna sombra.. les parece un buen quad para empezar? Soy NC 25/30, ojos verdes por si ayuda jeje... gracias!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola Anna! Que pena que no tengas una tienda MAC. Recuerda tener cuidado de comprar por internet porque a parte de que abusan en los precios luego te mandan puras imitaciones.
El quad neutro es muy bonito. Si estas buscando sombras neutras para el diario este puede no ser el quad ideal ya que son bastante metálicos los acabados de las sombras. Lo que si es seguro es que este quad luciría hermoso con tus ojos verdes. 
Suerte con tu compra.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Yo ya usé Ripe Peach, Azalea Blossom, Bronzilla, Beigeland y Laugh-a-lot que me dejan dentro de mi zona de confort, y me han encantado, sobre todo los blush ombres. Lo demás de la colección lo sigo admirando con temor a usarlo porque no quiero gastarlo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y fresh salmon se sale un poquito de lo que acostumbro a usar, por eso no me lo he puesto.

Me traje a este thread lo del tema de SCF porque parece que nos gusta hablar de todo menos de la colección a la que le corresponde cada thread jajajajaja
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 ...¡Yo soy igualita!

Ok, después de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 por parte de *Purple*...

Entre una y otra cosa, por ejemplo hoy fuí secuestrada por mi peluquero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aún no he terminado de tomar las fotos de mis cositas de esta coleccion. Por favor, no me caigan en cima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Así que aún no puedo contarles mis aventuritas con mis cositas de SCF ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Hola chicas! Soy Anna de Ecuador y aqui no tenemos ninguna tienda MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 por lo que compro todo por internet... les queria preguntar que tal les parece el Quad 4 (tonos neutros)? serían mis primeras sombras MAC! Tengo varios MSF's pero ninguna sombra.. les parece un buen quad para empezar? Soy NC 25/30, ojos verdes por si ayuda jeje... gracias!_

 
¡Hola Anna! Bienvenida!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Qué padre que decidiste visitarnos! Te esperamos de vuelta!!

El quad está muy padre. Como te dice Bianca, son tonos neutros pero mayormente en acabado metálico, es decir no son cuatro sombras discretas para ir a la oficina. Sin embargo, está muy bonito y creo que puede ser de mucha utilidad para mezclarlas con otras sombras que vayas adquiriendo. Si tus ojos son verdes, estos tonos pueden ayudar a resaltarlos.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias chicas por responder tan rápido!! Sii vi fotos y de verdad son hermosas las sombras! Yo tengo bastantes de UD, NYX,Kat Von D etc pero quería probar las de MAC a ver que tal son y me pareció lindo ese cuarteto. Me recomiendan esperar mejor a otra colección?


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_Gracias chicas por responder tan rápido!! Sii vi fotos y de verdad son hermosas las sombras! Yo tengo bastantes de UD, NYX,Kat Von D etc pero quería probar las de MAC a ver que tal son y me pareció lindo ese cuarteto. Me recomiendan esperar mejor a otra colección?_

 
Hola tocaya!, bienvenida!! 
Compra el quad!!!! no esperes a otra colección, éste esta muy padre! Si es una buena opción para empezar con MAC, lo que si, es que como dice Bianca  hay que ser muy cuidadosas con lo que compres por internet. 

 Quote:

  Ok, después de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 por parte de *Purple*...


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

^ Preciosa, si te late ve por él. En esto como en todo, sigue siempre tus instintos. Los gustos son personales. Nosotras no podemos saber qué es lo que tienes en tu colección, qué es lo que quieres añadir, qué es lo que te quita el aliento.

Lo que sí puedo decirte es que el quad es muy hermoso, las sombras cuando jugué con los probadores en el PRO tienen muy buena pigmentación y adherencia. Los colores, ya los viste, son bastante básicos y muy combinables con otros que puedas tener: verdes, morados, cafés, negro, quizá azul marino...

Por otra parte, recuerda que siempre están saliendo cosas nuevas y hermosas... el punto es si el quad te roba el aliento lo suficiente como para no querer perdértelo.

Cuéntanos que decidiste!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

*Purple:* No sabía que tu nombre era Ana!! ¡Hola Ana!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Ok, después de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 por parte de *Purple*..._

 





Esta bien Ana mexicana prometo que tratare de platicar de la colección que es de cada thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anna de Ecuador, COMPRA el quad no te vas a arrepentir. Los colores son hermosos. Yo compre ese quad antes que el morado (y mira que tengo obsesión con ellos) porque se me hizo realmente único en acabado y a mi los neutros no me encantan. 

Estoy muy emocionada de ver que abrimos una cuarta página de SCF en pocos días!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Esto es inaudito en un thread en Español que no lleve varios años abierto. Es un gusto de verdad platicar acerca de nuestra obsesión en nuestro idioma.
Espero que sigamos tan emocionadas de seguir platique, que platique de todas las futuras colecciones EN EL THREAD APROPIADO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jajajaja!


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_*Purple:* No sabía que tu nombre era Ana!! ¡Hola Ana! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hola!! Mucho gusto, Eugenia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Esta bien Ana mexicana prometo que tratare de platicar de la colección que es de cada thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Que carrilleras, eh??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Esto es inaudito en un thread en Español que no lleve varios años abierto. Es un gusto de verdad platicar acerca de nuestra obsesión en nuestro idioma.
Espero que sigamos tan emocionadas de seguir platique, que platique de todas las futuras colecciones EN EL THREAD APROPIADO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jajajaja!  
 
Ya sé!! que padre, verdad?? A ver si después abrimos otros que no hablen solamente de las colecciones de MAC, y asi conoceremos mas los gustos de cada quien y de nuestras adicciones, bueno, podemos platicar en éste mismo de tooodo, jeje para que no me digan que soy regañona, eh???


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias chicas! la verdad creo que pasaré... el quad es lindo pero no me quita el aliento.., ahorita ando en la caceria de un Refined MSF jaja ando en mi fase MSF ahorita.. los quiero todos!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 24, 2010)

Purple no eres regañona, sólo es cotorreo. Estoy de acuerdo que se abra un thread más personal. Digo seguro terminaremos hablando de maquillaje pero también para conocer que otros gustos tenemos.
Anna haces bien si no te fascina el quad saltartelo, ojalá encuentres el MSF que deseas. Oye dónde compras en internet tu maquillaje y han sido positivas todas tus experiencias?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Estoy muy emocionada de ver que abrimos una cuarta página de SCF en pocos días!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Esto es inaudito en un thread en Español que no lleve varios años abierto. Es un gusto de verdad platicar acerca de nuestra obsesión en nuestro idioma.
Espero que sigamos tan emocionadas de seguir platique, que platique de todas las futuras colecciones EN EL THREAD APROPIADO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jajajaja!_

 
Sí!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Purple no eres regañona, sólo es cotorreo. Estoy de acuerdo que se abra un thread más personal. Digo seguro terminaremos hablando de maquillaje pero también para conocer que otros gustos tenemos.
Anna haces bien si no te fascina el quad saltartelo, ojalá encuentres el MSF que deseas. Oye dónde compras en internet tu maquillaje y han sido positivas todas tus experiencias?_

 
Ana no te sientas muy regañoona... es sólo cotorreo como dice Bianca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



¡Te queremos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Estaría padre tener un thread para platicar... voy a abrirlo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sí Anna, dinos dónde compras!!!

Hoy amanecí con la determinación de terminar mis fotografías y estrenar mis cositas de SCF y el día ha estado nublado...


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

Estaba por abrir el nuevo thread cuando me puse a pensar...

¿Cómo le ponemos?

Usamos para platicar el de Alguien de México?? o será que las chicas de otros países se sientan excluidas y mejor sí abrimos otro.

¿Qué creen ustedes?


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

  Ana no te sientas muy regañoona... es sólo cotorreo como dice Bianca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



¡Te queremos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 





......jajajajaja, no, no es cierto, ya se que es cotorreo, no se crean. Yo tambien siento que ya las quiero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sobre todo porque me hicieron sentir que no estoy mal de la cabeza, jajajajaja que no soy la única que admira por horas su maquillaje nuevo, sin usarlo hasta dias después, jeje.
 Quote:

  Estaría padre tener un thread para platicar... voy a abrirlo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Siiiiii!!!!!!!
 Quote:

  Estaba por abrir el nuevo thread cuando me puse a pensar...
¿Cómo le ponemos?
Usamos para platicar el de Alguien de México?? o será que las chicas de otros países se sientan excluidas y mejor sí abrimos otro.
¿Qué creen ustedes?  
 
Yo opino que podríamos abrir otro para que se animaran chicas de otros países, no se, como ven?


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_





......jajajajaja, no, no es cierto, ya se que es cotorreo, no se crean. Yo tambien siento que ya las quiero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sobre todo porque me hicieron sentir que no estoy mal de la cabeza, jajajajaja que no soy la única que admira por horas su maquillaje nuevo, sin usarlo hasta dias después, jeje.
Siiiiii!!!!!!!
Yo opino que podríamos abrir otro para que se animaran chicas de otros países, no se, como ven?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Ok, abramos un nuevo thread. ¿Cómo le ponemos? Sugerencias nenas!!!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 25, 2010)

Conociéndonos mejor... en Español?
Ay no sé soy muy ñoña, el chiste es platicar todas las que hablamos español, para hacer una comunidad más sólida aquí, no?
Yo también las quiero chicas, me siento entre gente normal al fin


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2010)

Me parece genial la idea del nuevo thread! la verdad no se me ocurre un nombre ahora pero lo pensaré!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2010)

Me parece genial la idea del nuevo thread! la verdad no se me ocurre un nombre ahora pero lo pensaré!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 27, 2010)

A mí se me ocurren:

Hablamos Español.

El cafecito,

La vida es más que maquillaje,

Reflexiones y maquillaje,

...

También pensaba que podemos pedir permiso y abrir un BIMBO Thread en Español. Lo malo es que seguramente lo moverían a la sección de Chatter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Purple (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_A mí se me ocurren:

Hablamos Español.

El cafecito,

La vida es más que maquillaje,

Reflexiones y maquillaje,

...

También pensaba que podemos pedir permiso y abrir un BIMBO Thread en Español. Lo malo es que seguramente lo moverían a la sección de Chatter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¿Qué les parece?_

 
Eso del cafecito me gusta, ....será porque otra de mis "adicciones" es el café?? Me encanta el cafe latte, frio (en las rocas) o caliente, no importa como, pero eso si, no perdono mi café diario, jeje, ......ya se imaginarán, cliente frecuente en Starbucks, jeje


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 27, 2010)

^  Yo también, no me levanto de la cama si mi marido no me trae mi moka!!

No soy para nada una persona de la mañana, así que si no hay café, despiértenme después del medio día.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 27, 2010)

Al starbucks yo las acompaño con un Soy Chai latte, yo soy adicta también.
El nombre de LA vida es más que maquillaje se me hace que queda perfecto da a entender perfecto de que se trata el thread. El Latin Bimbo thread también me parece buena idea.


----------

